# Filing Taxes TuboTax or Tax Act?



## Mims Athome (Oct 24, 2015)

What do people use? I have used both for my taxes, simple to file. But this will be my first year doing Uber on my taxes and I'm wondering what people prefer between the two? Any pros and cons on one over the other?

TIA,
Marie


----------



## Mims Athome (Oct 24, 2015)

I should have searched a little more in the forum. It would appear that most folks use TurboTax.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mims Athome said:


> I should have searched a little more in the forum. It would appear that most folks use TurboTax.


I use turbo tax but I've heard that Tax Act is good and a lot cheaper.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Turbo tax home and business version, on sale this month at costco


----------



## DRiver II (May 24, 2015)

how does HR Block compare to Turbo Tax (business versions)?

first tie filing a schedule C...


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

If you can read, use turbotax. Big box stores are just like a fast food chain. Have you ever been in a really crappy McDonalds and/or a really nice one? That's the problem with those outfits - the training is low, and they pretty much use software anyway. Why pay someone a premium to type. Also, when THEY F up, you are left holding the bag.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

I filed under TaxAct cause I fall under the amount to where I don't pay for Fed or State filing - they have a higher threshold than TurboTax.

TurboTax was easier for me and TaxAct just seemed more tedious in the long run.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

www.myfreetaxes.com is another good one - but after 1 year, they charge to get copies of docs - so make sure you keep a PDF of the return.


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

I like Taxact. Just a matter of preference and what you are used to.


----------

